# Katherine Cross / Miguel Angel Casiano, Jr. / quinnae_moon



## RK 672 (Jan 17, 2017)

Katherine Angel Cross
Most of you probably know her as that transgender CON participant with a fake British accent.




 





Why does Katherine deserve a thread? Because he's crazy:
http://feministing.com/2015/02/26/womens-lives-just-a-joke-to-trolls/ (https://archive.md/NbXJf)
http://feministing.com/2015/01/08/j...arlie-hebdo-massacre-and-duelling-extremisms/ (http://archive.md/iydkv) (tl;dr Charlie Hedbo had it coming.)
http://feministing.com/2015/07/02/i...standards-could-make-doxing-easier-than-ever/ (http://archive.md/H0M6x)
http://feministing.com/2015/04/03/t...-should-not-abandon-mya-hall-or-miriam-carey/ (https://archive.md/q3Lh0)
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/...ff_Online_harassment_in_the_game_industry.php (http://archive.md/EHxqs) (This article was paid for by Australian tax dollars)
So cuntfusing.
http://feministing.com/2016/02/02/h...phobia-and-gender-after-the-cologne-assaults/ (http://archive.md/1n6GY)
Pretty much all of their articles for Feministing are crazy.

Here are three videos of them:














With our favorite politician.

Katherine Angel Cross
Original name: Miguel Angel Casiano, Jr.
Alias(es): quinnae, quinnae_moon
Birthdate: 12/24/1986
Education: PhD student in Sociology at CUNY
      BA from CUNY-Hunter College in Sociology
      Graduated from Bronx High School of Science 2004
Occupation: Freelance writer/Secretary for Feminist Frequency
Location: Bronx, New York

Twitter: https://twitter.com/Quinnae_Moon (http://archive.md/WT77n)
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/KatherineCross (http://archive.md/oH5lf)
Feministing: http://feministing.com/author/katherinecross/ (http://archive.md/GnE55)
Paste: https://www.pastemagazine.com/writers?name=katherine+cross (http://archive.md/cQMl8)
Bitch: https://bitchmedia.org/profile/quinnae (http://archive.md/Ct6Lu)
SheWrites: http://www.shewrites.com/profile/KatherineCross (http://archive.md/EzqMS)
LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/katherine-cross-83471143 (http://archive.md/sNqAT)
Blogger: https://www.blogger.com/profile/15558682868707581973 (http://archive.md/WFXql)
DIGRA: http://dm.lmc.gatech.edu/digra2013/participant/katherine-cross/?cs_referer=/digra2013/speakers/ (https://archive.md/ZMtMj)
Storify: https://storify.com/Quinnae_Moon (http://archive.md/g1qoU)
Soapbox: http://www.soapboxinc.com/speakers/katherine-cross/ (http://archive.md/a985t)
Personal blog: https://quinnae.com/ (http://archive.md/V4vhD)
Email: katherine.angel.cross@gmail.com
kcross@gc.cuny.edu
Used to write for this site: http://borderhouseblog.com/ (dead) (http://archive.md/H4IfE)
PhD Thesis: http://journals.sfu.ca/loading/index.php/loading/article/viewFile/140/170

In addition to her known associations with CON and FemFrequency, they also seem to be friendly with most of the rat king.


Spoiler



Aaron Simpson: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=SFtheWolf from:quinnae_moon&src=typd
Alex Leal: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=desertfox899 from:quinnae_moon&src=typd
Alexandra DaPonte: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=DreddByDawn from:quinnae_moon&src=typd
Anna Feldman: https://twitter.com/FakeRobotGamer/status/534816006489649152
Brian Hughes: https://twitter.com/Quinnae_Moon/status/719379491907375104
Chloe Sagal: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chloe-sagal-john-paul-neumann.9216/page-152#post-1892605
Christopher Makin: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=ThatSabineGirl from:quinnae_moon&src=typd
David "doesn't know how to wipe his ass" Gallant: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=davidsgallant from:quinnae_moon&src=typd
Izzy Galvez: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=iglvzx from:quinnae_moon&src=typd
Jake Alley: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=SecretGamerGrrl from:quinnae_moon&src=typd
James Corbett: https://twitter.com/Quinnae_Moon/status/704838786476339201 (Someone's bitter about being blocklisted)
John Walker Flynt: http://feministing.com/2014/11/06/standing-in-the-firing-squad-an-interview-with-brianna-wu/ (http://archive.md/NscVL)
Kiva Smith-Pearson: Leighanna Rose: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=PrincessOtC from:quinnae_moon&src=typd (Not on good terms)
Margaret Pless: https://twitter.com/Quinnae_Moon/status/604757802523836416
Mark Boyd: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=magicnanners from:quinnae_moon&src=typd
Matt Myers: https://twitter.com/m_m_myers/status/692420166265602048
Morgan Thorp: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=thefirefly14 from:quinnae_moon&src=typd
Nora Reed vs Randi Harper: https://twitter.com/Quinnae_Moon/status/727660274879180802 (http://archive.md/lHA5s)
Rani Bakr: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=destroyed4com4t from:quinnae_moon&src=typd
Rob Mamolejo: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=UnseenPerfidy from:Quinnae_Moon&src=typd
Sam Schinke: https://twitter.com/sschinke/status/801991220448743424
Sarah Nyberg: https://twitter.com/Quinnae_Moon/status/638570031710883840
Shanley Kane: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=shanley from:quinnae_moon&src=typd (Shanley's side is missing)
Sophia Banks: https://twitter.com/Quinnae_Moon/status/550473708658507777
Timothy Craig: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=aguyuno from:Quinnae_Moon&src=typd
Ty Wysocki: https://twitter.com/Quinnae_Moon/status/521522911166083072
Wesley Bailey: https://twitter.com/Quinnae_Moon/status/583427923648110592 (Laurelai accuses the head of a blocklist as being a pedophile)
Zinnia Jones: https://twitter.com/Quinnae_Moon/status/788657484802195456



I believe @Jaimas knows more about Katherine.

Edit: Updated DOB. Thanks to @zedkissed60 for the date. Fixed an image.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 17, 2017)

You're really thorough. I like your layout here. Good job.

One thing, what you note as her PhD Thesis, is just a journal article she had published. Reading through it, it is kinda disappointing that it passed peer review. Let's look for example at page 6.



> There is, I argue, a particular belief that prevails online that makes that choice considerably easier for male gamers, obviating normative ethics that would disdain harassment. It is the belief that what happens on the internet is less “real” than what transpires in the physical world, and the idea that actions taken online, or words spoken on the internet, are denuded of their real-world power. There are no humans on the internet, only pixels; no society, only websites and forums.



Why are we using "I" and quotes around "real" in a scholarly journal article? Kinda unprofessional. Also, this idea of "less 'real'" is already explained by theory and it would be nice if you were professional enough to cite that theory instead of looking like a hack. Of course they wouldn't source media naturalness, they probably don't even know what it is. Most of their sources are like 10-30 years old, and this paper is on technology and society!!!

There are quotations for things that aren't quotes all over that document actually. An editor must have been sleeping. It is just lazy and sloppy. Then on page 7 we have a quote from a fucking porn star's book. Like, it is clear this idiot knows their argument is poor so they are just dipping into emotional support for their arguments. Throughout this document we see paragraphs of rambling with no citations to support assertions. Then on page 9 this dumb fuck uses Ibid in their citation. This is an APA-style paper. There is no need to say Ibid in an APA paper ever.

Then from page 10-11 were talking about anonymity and the net. Look how old the fucking sources are. There have been things a web sociologist would be very interested in that have happened in the last 5-7 years. This section shoulda een jam-packed with sources. They seem to have a personal tale they wanted to shoehorn in, an they did it poorly at this point. still, no sourcing for multiple paragraphs. 

The idiot takes a philosophical stance here associated with feminism, is comfortable with using ancient sources and wades into discussion of different lines of man-machine social interaction, doesn't bring up Haraway's Cyborg Manifesto. This cunt will make a shit researcher.


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 17, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> You're really thorough. I like your layout here. Good job.
> 
> One thing, what you note as her PhD Thesis, is just a journal article she had published. Reading through it, it is kinda disappointing that it passed peer review. Let's look for example at page 6.
> 
> ...


Based on their Linked In, at some point they intend for it to become their thesis.
Here's him giving a talk about the subject:




Edit: If you don't wish to suffer through an hour long ramble, here's a transcript: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hD-3fyD8wCwC3idVa7pln4blO1qoxwv76EAMBeBU0Jc/edit


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 17, 2017)

Ride said:


> Katherine Angel Cross
> Most of you probably know her as that transgender CON participant with a fake British accent.
> 
> 
> ...



All right, people. Brace yourselves, because it's time to discuss That-Which-Must-Never-Be-Named, and no actual discussion of this cow is complete without bringing it up since she was absolutely _integral_ to how it developed. It's no understatement to say that said event _would not have happened without her involvement_, and her constant, albeit unintentional, sabotage. Cross herself is the Rat King to end all Rat Kings, to the point I have dubbed her the _Rat Omniking_ - she connects, directly to _literally every single existing Rat King Branch_. Norasphere, Crash Override, Laurelai, Phil, Chloe Sagal, Katherine Cross has her finger in every single one, and the result has been _every single one fucking up_.

If you're wondering how this happened, it's because Katherine Cross, critically, is Feminist Frequency's secretary and acts as a liasion for special-interest groups. Despite being relatively high-profile because of this, you're going to see that Cross isn't exactly highly-prized, so pull up a seat, put on some fitting music, gather around, and let's do this thing.






*Beginnings*
Our story begins around the time Anita Sarkeesian's _Tropes vs. Women _documentary series was making the rounds on Kickstarter. At the time, everyone saw the ongoing shit-show, and it would basically be the first of many to follow a pattern - high-profile idiot starts talking shit, attracts justified criticism, immediately responds with crocodile tears and claiming to be harassed. Anita was pretty much the first one of a long and glorious pattern of idiots to do this, and, ironically, was also the one who _completely fucking ruined it_ for those who followed (more on that below). Key to Anita pushing this narrative was a cozy relationship with a number of people in "the industry." This included pretty much the entire Game Journos Pros list (a list of journalists that essentially was the "smoking gun" in starting Gamergate), what would eventually become Crash Override and its connected Rat Kings (Quinn, Norasphere, Brianna Wu), and a number of people who had pull on various gaming and media websites such as Jim Sterling and Bob Chipman. Both Sterling and Chipman shamelessly lionized Anita as having done essentially nothing wrong at the time, and tried to frame her as "a monster gamers created."

Key to this swirling cesspool of things about to fuck up was Katherine Cross herself. As the liasion between the groups, Cross was someone who had _connections_. Not of the sort that would give her power, but she could get in touch with various power groups and she had enough moxie to use them on the behalf of FemFreq. Cross acted as a go-between for various Social Justice hives, and as such, she had a rare level of autonomy within these groups. Cross would set up and coordinate things between Feminist Frequency, Quinn's indiecade/IGF buddies, and the social media troons (Nyberg, Laurelai, etc), as Cross purportedly had a long involvement with each*. 
*
When the scandal that would become Gamergate would first brew up in August of 2014, Cross was critical, keeping in constant contact with the aforementioned groups. When Gamergate finally got too big, however, that's when _everything_ started to fuck up.


*Everything Fucks Up*
The main strategy of this newly-formed alliance at thwarting the Quinn Scandal, and later, Gamergate, was a concentrated pattern of platform denial. The group thought that if they could deny Gamergate a voice, and subsequently, deny it any ability to be called anything but a group of terrorists and harassers (much as Quinn had once done to Wizardchan), they'd be able to succeessfully deny Gamergate any ability to catch on with the wider press. This ultimately proved a disaster; not only did the group _cause_ Gamergate to expand, via the Streisand Effect, but the group had a serious problem in that its members kept going off the rails and acting like fucking morons in public.

Cross is basically _the reason_ this happened.

See, Katherine Cross did not vet _anyone_ who could prove remotely useful, and actively brought new blood into the fold if she thought for a second they could in any way prove useful to their little alliance. This had its advantages at first: The group was able to create what was, essentially, a protective ring of idiots that could be counted on to attack and smear targets on their behalf.

Unfortunately, it also led to disaster, as one of the first people Cross dragged into the fold was none other than *Chloe fucking Sagal*. After the group wound Chloe's already-infamous paranoia up to a fever pitch, Sagal would go on to get major mainstream press attention, leading her infamous IndieGogo Scam to fail and subsequently, Sagal blaming Gamergate for it. Unfortunately, Sagal's anger, though white-hot, was completely unfocused and reflected hugely badly on CON and friends. After trying repeatedly (and failing) to act as Sagal's tard wrangler, Cross decided to send another individual who she had brought into the fold to talk to Sagal and hopefully disarm the situation due to their mutual trannyhood.

....That someone was *Brianna Wu.*

*




*
Suffice to say, this did not go well. Chloe had a now-notorious meltdown in which she began to repeatedly send Brianna Wu death threats, and this led to Sagal being cut off from basically everyone. But Sagal wasn't the only problem; pretty much everyone Cross brought into the fold was more autistic than Chris:






Most of the people Cross brought in quickly proved more trouble than they'd be worth. Brianna Wu became a walking, talking embodiment of pretty much everything mockable about Quinn and friends, and the only people who were even more fucking pathetic than Wu in this regard were the army of tranny-chasers and beta orbiters that the clique had (Arthur Chu, David Gallant, Peter Coffin, Izzy Galvez, etc).

As time went on, Cross became less and less relevant, and while she wasn't quite removed from the Cool Kids' club like pretty much everyone she brought into their little hugbox, she wasn't exactly welcome, either.

*TL;DR:* It's not hyperbole to say that the decision to use Cross as their go-between ended up being a fucking disaster of the most legendary kind. Cross is literally the reason Brianna Wu was brought into the fold (and coincidentally, why Brianna initially made her attempts to antagonize Gamergate, according to reports and the Rats in the King). Cross herself was eventually shoved out of the cool kids' club herself, and was booted from Feminist Frequency entirely in 2015 when Anita essentially usurped the entire goddamned thing from Johnathan McIntosh.

If you want a snapshot of the Rat King coming apart at the seams because of Cross's decisions, check out the Crash Override Network Log Leaks. Most of what I brought up is discussed there.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 17, 2017)

Ride said:


> Based on their Linked In, at some point they intend for it to become their thesis.
> Here's him giving a talk about the subject:


I'm sorry but Donna Haraway would shit this dude out and not even notice. If inclined, here is a much better writing that touches on the topic.

http://faculty.georgetown.edu/irvinem/theory/Haraway-CyborgManifesto-1.pdf

I'm not even picking at this idiot for being a cow and having a thread here, that paper shoulda never been published. People will spend weeks-months-years on the research for one journal article. This shit reads like it was written on a vodka bender overnight by an undergrad studying kinesiology trying to knock out some easy soc credits.


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 17, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> I'm sorry but Donna Haraway would shit this dude out and not even notice. If inclined, here is a much better writing that touches on the topic.
> 
> http://faculty.georgetown.edu/irvinem/theory/Haraway-CyborgManifesto-1.pdf
> 
> I'm not even picking at this idiot for being a cow and having a thread here, that paper shoulda never been published. People will spend weeks-months-years on the research for one journal article. This shit reads like it was written on a vodka bender overnight by an undergrad studying kinesiology trying to knock out some easy soc credits.


Another one of their academic papers (even quotes Haraway):
http://www.academia.edu/5892863/The_New_Laboratory_of_Dreams_Roleplaying_as_Resistance (http://archive.md/OZHlX)

Their Medium account: https://medium.com/@Quinnae_Moon/ (http://archive.md/5e4E4)
An article they were quoted in: http://money.cnn.com/2016/10/24/technology/virtual-reality-sexual-assault/ (http://archive.md/j07Ki)


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 17, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> I'm sorry but Donna Haraway would shit this dude out and not even notice. If inclined, here is a much better writing that touches on the topic.
> 
> http://faculty.georgetown.edu/irvinem/theory/Haraway-CyborgManifesto-1.pdf
> 
> I'm not even picking at this idiot for being a cow and having a thread here, that paper shoulda never been published. People will spend weeks-months-years on the research for one journal article. This shit reads like it was written on a vodka bender overnight by an undergrad studying kinesiology trying to knock out some easy soc credits.



Miguel has a long and glorious tradition of making patently fucking insane statements and then trying to browbeat her way through the second anyone with actual credentials makes their presence known. My personal favorite was when she said that Ultrasound was transphobic because it let you see the birth gender of an infant.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 17, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> Miguel has a long and glorious tradition of making patently fucking insane statements and then trying to browbeat her way through the second anyone with actual credentials makes their presence known. My personal favorite was when she said that Ultrasound was transphobic because it let you see the birth gender of an infant.


It is easy to make patently insane statements and get published in journals with an impact factor of .18, all you have to do is send them a check for $200-300. I would like to see their CV.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jan 17, 2017)

I dunno...this dude is 100% a cunt, 110% an asshole for sure...

But is he a lolcow? 

He's just another retarded tranny looking for his chunk of the hipster welfare and his time in the sun was over the second Saint Anita kicked him to the curb. I personally find nothing funny about his shitty rantings that we've all seen/heard before from the same type of person.

YMV I guess


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 17, 2017)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> I dunno...this dude is 100% a cunt, 110% an asshole for sure...
> 
> But is he a lolcow?
> 
> ...



Abso-fucking-lutely. It's not just because of the shit I mentioned; Cross is an absolute lunatic who has a long and glorious history of very public meltdowns and chimp-outs. I can understand hesitation on the grounds that Cross _is_ another cow associated with the Rat King and is yet _another_ insane tranny, but believe me when I say that a festering weal of autism lies _just_ below the surface on this one. This is someone with ties to every single Rat King branch and then some, so you know what this implies. Yes, he's part of the Norasphere. He's the one who promoted Jake Alley, on good terms with MagicNanners, and was right there at ground Zero in Quinn's Rat King. You'd better believe he's part of the PIDF as well, and even has ties to Laurelai Bailey. You should know from the likes of Kengle alone that anyone with this wide a net is going to have a ton of shit to hide.

Also, guess who's attached themselves like a Barnacle to Team Wu?






Now, I will acknowledge that Miguel is more of a "background cow," than one who engages directly, and that Cross's own Autism is far better concealed than that of the Troons he surrounds himself with, and that frankly I'm fed up with covering cows tied to you-know-what myself. But if there's anyone with the ability to sustain a thread and offer the potential of bigger issues down the line, it's this.


----------



## Four-Wheeled Fedora (Jan 17, 2017)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> I dunno...this dude is 100% a cunt, 110% an asshole for sure...
> 
> But is he a lolcow?
> 
> ...



This man pretends to have a British accent while passing himself off as a woman and an academic, so I'm leaning heavy on yes this is a lolcow.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jan 17, 2017)

He's a subtle cow. He doesn't do a lot of public chimping, but there's a babbling brook of autism. He's a male from New York named Miguel pretending to be a British woman is high on the list.


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Jan 17, 2017)

This is a lolcow and this thread is overdue.  Well done OP

Expanding on @yawning sneasel's posts:

The (failed) metaphor of the _Möbius strip_ appears in Miguel's/Katherine's (crap) paper and at least one of his (crap) lectures.  Miguel is trying to argue for the point that gamers' disposition towards online interactions is deliberately dualistic, i.e. that they deem online activity as distinct from or a part of IRL as it suits them.  Miguel doesn't present any empirical evidence that this is the predominant attitude of gamers, but that is a separate matter.  The _Möbius strip_ as a metaphor fails because:
(a) the _Möbius strip_ has only one side--that is its distinctive feature; and
(b) the _Möbius strip_ does not embody or represent any sort of duality.

So as a metaphor it simply doesn't work; and this metaphor is central to the paper.





Source: http://mathinsight.org/moebius_strip_not_orientable

But Miguel's poor scholarship extends further in this regard.  Miguel can't decide how to write _Möbius strip_:
--In the abstract and in pages 8,9,10 12 and 16 it's  _möbius strip_
--In page 4 it's _Möbius-strip_
--In pages 6 and 7  it's _Möbius strip
_
For an academic paper this is awful and I too am surprised this shit was published.  The failed metaphor and incorrect capitalization and hyphenation is what you would expect to find in an undergraduate essay written by an academically weak student.  It's this sort of shit that harms the reputation of the humanities and social sciences.

You can't pretend to be intelligent and this is where Miguel's LARPing of an upper-class British intellectual woman fails.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 17, 2017)

CyrusKissFanClub said:


> Miguel's LARPing of an upper-class British intellectual woman fails.


This is an excellent point. I am surprised that there hasn't een the creation and acceptance of transintellect because the idea that some people are just retarded is ableist. It makes me think of that one Vonnegut story Harrison Bergeron. These people REALLY would create that world.


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 17, 2017)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/25/nyregion/25namechange.html (http://archive.md/FQoew)
An article that talks about Miguel and other trans-individuals changing names.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 18, 2017)

CyrusKissFanClub said:


> This is a lolcow and this thread is overdue.  Well done OP
> 
> Expanding on @yawning sneasel's posts:
> 
> ...



I remember some time ago, a friend of mine told me she had a case of Brianna Wu syndrome going on: Claiming to have various certifications, but really just being an overpromoted toady. I would not be at all surprised were this accurate.


----------



## millais (Jan 18, 2017)

Too bad Miguel is Puerto Rican so Trump can't chuck him over the Wall


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 12, 2017)

https://theestablishment.co/what-li...h-in-the-age-of-trump-5aeadc4e9543#.wwrfaola2
http://archive.md/QnWwM


----------



## Particle Bored (Feb 15, 2017)

The Hard Bastard tears into Cross's attempts to quell free speech:


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 15, 2017)

Particle Bored said:


> The Hard Bastard tears into Cross's attempts to quell free speech:



I'd disagree with the "liberal" appellation.  If you are against free speech, you have no right to that word any more.  You are a regressive, reactionary element.


----------



## Lazuli (Feb 19, 2017)

I went and looked up this "CUNY" to see what its about. Seems to be one of those "scam colleges" that try to maximise class sizes and have several deals with various corps and government departments , with most going due to it being their last choice, low-fees, and the close commute.  

The student reviews really explains how he got that PhD with that content.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 20, 2017)

Rat king drama, James Corbett thinks Miguel is a piece of shit and accuses him of throwing trannies under the bus. James also claims to have wasted hundreds of dollars on trannies that were going to be "homeless" because of Miguel.


----------



## D.Va (Feb 21, 2017)

They're not going to ever let the "8chan hosted cp" meme go are they


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 21, 2017)

Lazuli said:


> I went and looked up this "CUNY" to see what its about. Seems to be one of those "scam colleges"
> 
> View attachment 183728



CUNY is City University of New York.  They operate 4-year colleges and 2-year community colleges in the five boroughs of New York City.

 Not a bad institution overall actually and very bona-fide.  Usually it's not so much the school as the student's fault....


----------



## Lazuli (Feb 21, 2017)

cowisnow said:


> CUNY is City University of New York.  They operate 4-year colleges and 2-year community colleges in the five boroughs of New York City.
> 
> Not a bad institution overall actually and very bona-fide.  Usually it's not so much the school as the student's fault....



You mean its the students fault for PhD's like Katherine Cross?


----------



## cowisnow (Feb 21, 2017)

Lazuli said:


> You mean its the students fault for PhD's like Katherine Cross?


No.  It's usually the student's fault if they don't grasp the material or do poorly in class.  As far as people like Katherine Cross, I have no comment.  

But just for the record, CUNY is a legitimate institution.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 21, 2017)

D.Va said:


> They're not going to ever let the "8chan hosted cp" meme go are they
> 
> View attachment 184469




it did host it tho


----------



## Lazuli (Feb 21, 2017)

CatParty said:


> it did host it tho



The problem with the "8ch hosts CP" argument though is that any open image posting platform with scant moderation will be used by pedos.  It's no different than someone claiming imgur or photobucket of condoning CP, simply because anyone can upload anything anonymously and with little overview.


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Feb 21, 2017)

CatParty said:


> it did host it tho


Yeah but didn't the images come from laurelai bailey's and Sarah Nyberg's personal CP stash?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 21, 2017)

Sissy Galvez said:


> Yeah but didn't the images come from laurelai bailey's and Sarah Nyberg's personal CP stash?



still hosted it


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 21, 2017)

CatParty said:


> still hosted it



Doesn't make it "pro-CP" especially considering the only rule on the entire site existing to keep that shit to a minimum.


----------



## D.Va (Feb 21, 2017)

CatParty said:


> it did host it tho



The people who bring this up know pretty damn well it was an imageboard with absolutely no content filter and a poorly-conceived board system which made things exponentially difficult to moderate. They do it anyway because it riles people up and they are unable to refute it without being called a pedo sympathiser. Gaslighting™


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Jaimas (Mar 24, 2017)

D.Va said:


> They're not going to ever let the "8chan hosted cp" meme go are they
> 
> View attachment 184469



Child porn Miguel _knows his buddies planted there_, no less.


----------



## repentance (Mar 24, 2017)

CatParty said:


> still hosted it



Yep.  And pretty much any forum which allows messaging between members is also going to be hosting CP because at least one under 18 is going to be sending someone nude selfies.  It's often going to be an accusation which is technically true, no matter how ruthless the policies to address it.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Mar 28, 2017)

I still don't get why Miguel feels the need to have that terrible attempt British accent.  Does he have a Mary Poppins fetish?


----------



## Jaimas (Mar 28, 2017)

Francis York Morgan said:


> I still don't get why Miguel feels the need to have that terrible attempt British accent.  Does he have a Mary Poppins fetish?



Because she sounds like an Autistic Strong Bad otherwise.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 28, 2017)

Francis York Morgan said:


> I still don't get why Miguel feels the need to have that terrible attempt British accent.  Does he have a Mary Poppins fetish?



If you have an audience of cucks who are willing to pretend you're a woman at all, why not push it and force them to also pretend you're a posh British lady too even though you have the worst British accent since Dick Van Dyke in Mary Poppins himself?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 29, 2017)

The only thing I find fascinating about this loon is that they are one of the few known people who have met the elusive Jake Alley/SGG in all his troll beard and velcro sneaker wearing glory.  SGG is like a troon sasquatch, photos exist but almost no personal encounters have ever been documented.  

I want a firsthand account about meeting Jake in the hairy flesh - even if it is from a insane troon.


----------



## Hellfire (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (May 8, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 216933


From the forthcoming PhD dissertation _"No, You!" _by renowned transvestite Miguel Casiano.


----------



## Ol' Puss (May 8, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 216933



"Violent allergies to differences of opinion."  

He has blockbots on Twitter as his medication for his allergies to differences of opinion.  And if there's one thing he's learned from Anita, is to lump "harassers" in with critics and dissenters.


----------



## RogerWilcoTheFool (May 9, 2017)

Spoiler: Replies to said Tweet





 

 







Spoiler: Retweets from Zinnia Jones Twitter


----------



## Jaimas (May 10, 2017)

RogerWilcoTheFool said:


> View attachment 217523
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take three shots.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 11, 2017)

An older interaction with new lolcow, Katelyn Burns.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 17, 2017)

Remember kids, Miguel thinks the South is uneducated.


----------



## Ambivalenz (May 18, 2017)

Miguel is one salty bitch about Assigned Male, but Tim is dumber than Gallant.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (May 18, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> Remember kids, Miguel thinks the South is uneducated.
> 
> View attachment 221330 View attachment 221331 View attachment 221332


There's a discussion to be had when it comes to removing monuments, from the censoring of art to the authority empowered to judge a subject's badness. That discussion, however, will not be held with a man in a dress.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 18, 2017)

Where's the lady, Miguel? I only see a man in a dress.


----------



## Hellfire (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 27, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> Miguel is one salty bitch about Assigned Male, but Tim is dumber than Gallant.



TIL we're literally worse than nazis.


----------



## Sissy Galvez (May 28, 2017)

That new profile picture literally emphasizes he's a man.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jun 2, 2017)

Someone named Wesley Schneider ( @Jaimas ? ) set up an extra YouCaring page for Miguel to attend GenCon ---> $ 150 out of $ 2000 currently

https://www.youcaring.com/katherinecross-830520
http://archive.md/9qda8



Spoiler



Congratulations to Katherine Cross on being named one of Gen Con 50's Industry Insider Featured Presenters! 

It's a great honor, but it's a long road to Indianapolis.

While Gen Con's Industry Insiders receive free entrance to the show and priority hotel access, there are still considerable expenses related to travel, housing, meals, and related costs. These outlays needn't be shouldered by the guests' alone, though!

Your support will help Katherine attend year's Gen Con, mitigating the trip's financial burden and allowing her to share her experiences and perspectives. 

For those of you not familiar with Katherine Cross's considerable body of work: 

Katherine Cross is a Ph.D student in Sociology at the CUNY Graduate Center, as well as a widely published gaming critic and sought after commentator on Internet culture. Her writing on the politics of the virtual has appeared in Rolling Stone, Polygon, The Establishment, Slate, Wired, among many others. In addition, she has also written for tabletop roleplaying games like Pathfinder and Eclipse Phase. Her most recently published science fiction can be found in the anthology Nerve Endings: The New Trans Erotic. Katherine keeps a weekly column on videogames at Gamasutra where she writes about whatever is tickling her fancy in the world of gaming.

This is not an all or nothing campaign—every little bit helps. We all know the cost and stresses of travel, and how an opportunity can be unexpectedly taxing. With your help, we can mitigate a measure of the stress and expense associated with Katherine's work.

All proceeds of this campaign go directly to Katherine Cross's accounts (and are being managed by her exclusively). Others are associated  only insofar as it allows her to remained focused on her other exciting projects.

This campaign runs until August 11th, 2017 (the week before Gen Con). Proceeds will be put toward Katherine's expenses related to round-trip airfare, housing, meetings during the show, and related expenses. If you can, though, please don't delay in contributing—it makes arranging travel details much easier!

Thank you for time and generosity, and be sure to watch the Gen Con Industry Insider Featured Presenter's page for details on Katherine's events and discussions.



SecretGardenGnome is also named as one of those Gen Con´s "Industry Insider Featured Presenters"

http://www.gencon.com/experience/gc50iifp#cross
http://archive.md/feYnj


----------



## delboy (Jun 2, 2017)

This dude gives me the creeps, reminds me of Norman Bates cross dressing as his mother


----------



## RK 672 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> Someone named Wesley Schneider ( @Jaimas ? ) set up an extra YouCaring page for Miguel to attend GenCon ---> $ 150 out of $ 2000 currently


It's most likely this guy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F._Wesley_Schneider
He was former editor-in-chief at Paizo and also is a "Industry Insider Featured Presenter" at GenCon.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 3, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> Someone named Wesley Schneider ( @Jaimas ? ) set up an extra YouCaring page for Miguel to attend GenCon ---> $ 150 out of $ 2000 currently
> 
> https://www.youcaring.com/katherinecross-830520
> http://archive.md/9qda8
> ...


What is with these schmucks and asking people to pay for their frivolities? Shouldn't Katherine have a fucking job?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 3, 2017)

trombonista said:


> What is with these schmucks and asking people to pay for their frivolities? Shouldn't Katherine have a fucking job?



They're supposed to be paid for just being trannies because that's such a valuable contribution to humanity.


----------



## RatRoyalty (Jun 4, 2017)

why do these morons always have to clog twitter with their unnecessary threads of social justice word soup?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 4, 2017)

RatRoyalty said:


> why do these morons always have to clog twitter with their unnecessary threads of social justice word soup?



There's an old saying here that explains this phenomenon.



Spoiler: Get ready for knowledge, young one



:autism: A U T I S M :autism:


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Jun 4, 2017)

Why is he trying to hide from his Puerto Rican heritage and create the whitest name with a fake British accent? I understand the wanting to be a pretty, true an shiniest lady because he has autogynephilia but what's with the other stuff.

He's denying his minority status and oppression points in the sjw hierarchy/stack ranking.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 4, 2017)

Sissy Galvez said:


> Why is he trying to hide from his Puerto Rican heritage and create the whitest name with a fake British accent? I understand the wanting to be a pretty, true an shiniest lady because he has autogynephilia but what's with the other stuff.
> 
> He's denying his minority status and oppression points in the sjw hierarchy/stack ranking.



Internalized racism.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 12, 2017)

CURRENT YEAR


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jun 12, 2017)

You have to understand that Blue Checkmark Twitter has the power change the definition of words without consensus.  "Debunked" means "me and my friends all agree this idea is false.2


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 4, 2017)

You're a fucking Puerto Rican from the Bronx, quit pretending to be British like the "white guy" from John Leguizamo's "Spic-O-Rama".


----------



## Salted caramel tears (Jul 4, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> View attachment 242465


Yeah the French should listen to delusional Troons with hilariously fake british accents.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 5, 2017)

Let the #CNNShiposting begin!



 

 

Hey Ashley, keep your chin up... Oh wait...


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 5, 2017)

Muh goomergoober


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jul 5, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


>




Miguel is a noted hater of Israel.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 5, 2017)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> Miguel is a noted hater of Israel.



He is. But they serve his outrage cause for now.


----------



## Yoshimura_Takahashi (Jul 8, 2017)

He should have changed is name to
Lady Penelope Pisspott.
He could wear Aliminiumunumun armour to the analgoooue synthsiser shoppee before taking tea and crumpets in the post meridian hours


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Jul 8, 2017)

Miguel here wrote an article for daily beast linking goobergate to the CNN doxxing drama.

http://archive.md/TjDm0


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 9, 2017)

https://twitter.com/Quinnae_Moon/status/883912698735595521
http://archive.md/FMdyF

The strawmanning is off the charts


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jul 9, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> https://twitter.com/Quinnae_Moon/status/883912698735595521
> http://archive.md/FMdyF
> 
> The strawmanning is off the charts



Never thought I'd say this...Laci Green is a better person than this waste of bandwidth is.


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Jul 9, 2017)

I don't even understand any of that nor do I want to.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 9, 2017)

Sissy Galvez said:


> I don't even understand any of that nor do I want to.



To be blunt. I triggered Zinnia Moon, which in turn got this Weeabrit even more triggered. And then Dr. Blanchard found Zinnia's porn blog and Twitter, and caused even more triggering.

In other words, academic people are problematic.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 12, 2017)

So Miguel decided to sperg out about ME:Andromeda, and it's fucking hilarious:



			
				Katherine Cross said:
			
		

> As the BioWare Montreal team move away from the divisive title, it’s worth asking, too, what kind of community game developers have fostered around their games where they look at an incident like _ME:A_’s launch and wonder “am I next on the chopping block?” Morose metaphors abound; there’s real fear of the video game community’s unchecked, omnidirectional rage -- a rage so great that they seek to be capable of killing the very things they claim to love, hurting the very people who create them along the way.
> 
> Waypoint’s Patrick Klepek argues that this comes from the very love that players have for the franchise, a love so deep that it becomes distorted into malevolence when reality inevitably fails to live up to the image of perfection one so adores. That’s certainly part of it -- we in the press have played our role in fostering that -- and studios have a responsibility to ask themselves whether the price of cultivating a fervent fandom is to train the next hate mob who threatens your devs’ families.
> 
> ...



How fucking _dare_ customers respond with their wallets. You aren't _enlightened_ enough to have a say in your media choices.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 12, 2017)

What?
Me:A failed because it has terrible gameplay and story. You've got to have at least one.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jul 12, 2017)

Is Mikey trying to create a new protected class? "Game developers deserve better?" I mean, if their building caught fire during working hours and they were jumping out of windows and shit, then, yeah, they'd deserve better. Or if their payroll checks were bouncing. But encountering antisocial autists on the internet?

Fuck off.


----------



## GleamingTheQ-Bert (Jul 13, 2017)

I love the way Miguel writes. "Fallow".

He's so fucking British and brilliant, it's not AT ALL obvious that he's overcompensating for fear that he's just a silly little spic with a dick.

You're fooling EVERYONE, Lady Katherine of Troon!


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 14, 2017)

And Mikey spergs out about how "refreshing" Nora REEEEEE is.




 

 

 

 

 



Miguel, from someone who actually is from Europe... A heartfelt message.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 14, 2017)

Blimey, ole chap, but I do believe I nearly spilled my tea reading that bloody rubbish. Do try to be less of a wanker.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 14, 2017)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Blimey, ole chap, but I do believe I nearly spilled my tea reading that bloody rubbish. Do try to be less of a wanker.



Pip pip, old bean. Methinks this fake womanly tosser could use a few lessons in brevity and learning to get to the bloody point.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 14, 2017)

Why is this gay ass spic
Writing fucking dissertations
On twitter with a strict character
Limit
Nora reed is a dipshit
And so is Miguel
I hope my post looks like
Twitter


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jul 25, 2017)

Ernest Cline / Ready Player One is the new target of choice all over Twitter because muh twanzphobia


















Poem in question he rants about: http://www.ernestcline.com/spokenword/npa.htm

Plenty of cow crossover - Jake Alley, Arthur Chu or Margaret Pless

https://twitter.com/Quinnae_Moon/status/889565366401159168
http://archive.md/joSTC

RPO salt due to this part in the novel, which is twanzphobic.



Spoiler


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 25, 2017)

The Autogynaphobic Spic said:
			
		

> No matter the narrative, however, we as women remain as voiceless objects for their pleasure. The only move is not to play.



Except, Miguel... You're not a true and honest woman.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 25, 2017)

So a few lines from a book inspired hours of burning atomic rage, but this person is supposed to be taken completely seriously.

This is so droll.


----------



## GleamingTheQ-Bert (Jul 25, 2017)

Hyperion said:


> So a few lines from a book inspired hours of burning atomic rage, but this person is supposed to be taken completely seriously.
> 
> This is so droll.



Agreed.  I'm starting to understand why Miguel gets along with our  Secret Gamer Gnome so well; their 30+ tweet screeds are two sides of the same coin.

Only difference is, Miguel isn't pursued by invisible GGers, and Jake doesn't force Anglophilic spelling and pseudointellectual thesaurus smooshing into every tweet.  

It's really funny when Miguel trips over his own feet when he's trying to assert his intellectual smarts as a genuine British Lady of the Realm:

The word is paean, Miguel.  A song of praise and triumph.  A pean, on the other hand, is that thing between your little hairy spic legs that guarantees you'll NEVER be Lady Higginbotham, no matter how hard you try!


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 25, 2017)

If I think of a male conquistador that is trying to save/corral certain women and break them into what he wants, Miguel Angel Casiano Jr. would be that exact conquistador.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 26, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> And Mikey spergs out about how "refreshing" Nora REEEEEE is.
> 
> View attachment 247443 View attachment 247444 View attachment 247445 View attachment 247446 View attachment 247447 View attachment 247448
> 
> Miguel, from someone who actually is from Europe... A heartfelt message.



Jesus _fucking_ christ. Use a blogging platform like a normal fucking person, you degenerate zero-talent hack.


----------



## GleamingTheQ-Bert (Jul 26, 2017)

'Kay, I just reread the bit from Miguel's "thesis"....

'...The ideal man - the Trollermensch, if you like...'

Umm, Miguel?  You're trying to refer to Nietzsche's concept of ubermensch, or "over-man".  "Mensch " means man, "uber" means "over" or "ideal".

To make your little attempt at "humour" work, it should be "Ubertroll", surely?

(How did he ever graduate?)


----------



## talk talk talk (Aug 2, 2017)

Totally not sexist at all, are we Mikey?


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 6, 2017)

talk talk talk said:


> Totally not sexist at all, are we Mikey?
> 
> View attachment 256773



Miguel was forced to apologize for his sexist remark, but forgot to check his privilege so the apology doesnt really count.










Some Twitter outrage about it http://archive.md/q7sn2


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 21, 2017)

A bunch of Miguel pics @ Gen Con 2017







Spoiler



with @failnaut and ?





with @zandravandra





with @nathanblack and @cypheroftyr


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 21, 2017)

When you think about it, Katherine is the anti-Phil. Phil pretends he's Puerto Rican, and Katherine pretends she isn't.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 22, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> And Mikey spergs out about how "refreshing" Nora REEEEEE is.
> 
> View attachment 247443 View attachment 247444 View attachment 247445 View attachment 247446 View attachment 247447 View attachment 247448
> 
> Miguel, from someone who actually is from Europe... A heartfelt message.



Katherine isn't a nerd (pejorative) for caring about shit.

She's a nerd (pejorative) for being completely incapable of shutting up for 5 seconds and chilling out on the whole over-analysis of internet boogeymen.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 22, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Katherine isn't a nerd (pejorative) for caring about shit.
> 
> She's a nerd (pejorative) for being completely incapable of shutting up for 5 seconds and chilling out on the whole over-analysis of internet boogeymen.



Also, a manlet.



Ambivalenz said:


>


----------



## talk talk talk (Aug 22, 2017)

Mikey should wear the twitter avi hat more.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 23, 2017)

http://archive.md/jxqKc

Here's a classic run-in Kath had with Cogsdev.

TL;DR- Cross talks about Richard Dawkins, Cogs pops in uninvited rambling about Iraq and TERFs, and Katherine is confused as to what Cogs is talking about. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Aug 24, 2017)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> Also, a manlet.


Both of them are scam artists. Cyphr runs a supposed group that tries to increase diversity in games by not giving talks at any important companies or events. She makes her way into shit indie events by grifting money via patreon and gofundme.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Aug 28, 2017)

Good God, I can't believe that this book is real and not satire.

http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/..._game_design_in_roleplaying_book_Feminism.php



> At GenCon I had a chance to finally pick up #Feminism: A Nano-Game Anthology, in a larger and more colorful form co-published by Pelgrane Press and Stone Skin Press. The anthology is now a glossy landmark, whose beautiful minimalism is the perfect complement to its thirty-four nano-games (short RPG experiences that take less than an hour to complete).
> 
> The introduction by the editors, Misha Bushyager, Lizzie Stark, and Anna Westerling, explains their view on why the anthology needed to exist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 28, 2017)

TheMonkeyMan said:


> Good God, I can't believe that this book is real and not satire.
> 
> http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/..._game_design_in_roleplaying_book_Feminism.php


That review actually becomes pretty funny if you assume it is written in a sarcastic tone. 

Mikey ain't sarcastic or funny, though.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 30, 2017)

TheMonkeyMan said:


> Good God, I can't believe that this book is real and not satire.
> 
> http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/..._game_design_in_roleplaying_book_Feminism.php



Instructions were unclear; dick got stuck in browser window


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 31, 2017)

So Mike reeeeees about KFC and Colonel Sanders.



 

https://thebaffler.com/latest/finger-lickin-lulz-cross

https://archive.md/sBLdu

Note: The Baffler is exceptional and the code sucks.


----------



## CervixHammer (Sep 1, 2017)

TheMonkeyMan said:


> Good God, I can't believe that this book is real and not satire.
> 
> http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/..._game_design_in_roleplaying_book_Feminism.php



>Scandinavian LARPing
oh jeez. none of that is very surprising.



Spoiler: Dare you enter Sven's magical realm?





 

 

 
FINLAND YES


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 4, 2017)

And for a PhD candidate... he's still delusional as fuck.


----------



## Hyperion (Sep 4, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> So Mike reeeeees about KFC and Colonel Sanders.
> 
> View attachment 271766
> 
> ...


THE BAFFLER?!
I guess he wasn't good enough for disinfo lol


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 12, 2017)

RRREEE Milo! https://archive.md/SAWc5


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 16, 2017)

Of course he has to RRRREEEEE about the Erik Kain drama.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm actually kind of pissed that none of these faggots have whined about us ruining Christmas yet.

It's like we all collectively paid @lolwut to fuck the fear-turkey for nothing.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 3, 2018)

Miguel sperged about that recent swatting.





https://archive.fo/evpsr





https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...inion_katherine_cross_the_verge_in_2018_lets/





He also sperged about "we women" and the #MeToo drama except decides to whine about how he doesn't have "power," because he attacks people with large followings and they tell him to fuck off.  http://archive.md/h3I9S


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 6, 2018)

She's talking about Singal in the last cap, isn't she?


----------



## Not even once (Jul 15, 2018)

New York, I got good news...

https://www.gofundme.com/help-kat-rachel-get-to-seattle

You'd think they had money to move after being part of the CON and FF scams.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 15, 2018)

Not even once said:


> New York, I got good news...
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/help-kat-rachel-get-to-seattle
> 
> You'd think they had money to move after being part of the CON and FF scams.



Why, it's almost like the market for shrieking autistically at white people and the elderly has ceased to be a profitable business model. I wonder if that has anything to do with the marketplace being so oversaturated that nobody gives a fuck anymore and Cross is so knowingly toxic that she can't even get speaking engagements at NY college campuses?

....Nah, it's probably transmisogyny.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey, I didn't know Katherine T/Crash had her own thread here. Well played KF. I thought I'd crosspost here to let you know that conservative transwoman Youtuber Blaire White wants to sue Katherine for defamation over the recent blowfile on ContraPoints from The Verge where Katherine ridiculously referred to Blaire as "an ethnonationalist on the far right". Blaire just did a Livestream about this yesterday but it's down. Blaire seems really pissed. Blaire said on that Livestream that she was dropped by Fortnite who were going to sponsor her after they read the ContraPoints blowfile by Katherine where Blaire was called a "far right ethnonationalist". Blaire claims that losing a sponsorship gives her the cause of action she needs to sue Katherine for defamation.


----------



## Medicated (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm surprised you didn't mention this:


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Aug 28, 2018)

Laura Hudson is human garbage. “Culture editor for the verge” ie. a job that contributes nothing but instead causes detriment to society and journalism.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Aug 29, 2018)

Katherine is so out of the loop, she apparently thinks that Blaire White wearing a charcoal face mask was Blaire wearing blackface make up and has now added this bullshit claim to the blowfile on ContraPoints.  Anyway, Blaire's fans are telling her to sue Katherine and the Verge anyway regardless of the seemingly smartass changes that Katherine made to the blowfile. Blaire's fans think that the changes Katherine made to the blowfile are still defamatory. Blaire's friend Shoe0nHead joined the frenzy on Twitter to defend Blaire and point out the disingenuousness of the changes to the article.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 10, 2018)

Miguel is trying to get in on the anti-Comicsgate crowd.

The gaming industry "failed to learn any real lessons" because  toxic employees like Jessica Price violated their company's rules about social media and were fired.

"Sieg Hall"


London's Victoria and Albert museum is running an exhibition about video games, Miguel Is included as part of one of the presentations.



"...and we think about you know, Dead or Alive Beach Volleyball..."


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 10, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> "Sieg Hall"
> View attachment 538093



That's pretty Beavis n Butthead level childishness, like snickering when someone is named "Butts."


----------



## mrdk_04 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> London's Victoria and Albert museum is running an exhibition about video games, Miguel Is included as part of one of the presentations.
> View attachment 538090
> View attachment 538096
> View attachment 538097
> ...



I can only hope that exhibition doesn't consider all vidya to be political.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Sep 19, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> London's Victoria and Albert museum is running an exhibition about video games, Miguel Is included as part of one of the presentations.



What a great opportunity for Kathy to try out that fake British Public School Boy accent before an audience of natives to see how it passes.

The Verge are so full of shit, that's why they employ morons like Kathy Crotch who only want to write blowfiles about blowjobs. I did some research and here are some more names to add to the Kathy Crotch wouldbe Rat King chart: Kathy has a Margaret P. Killjoy connection. Margaret "Magpie" Killjoy is a lifestyle anarchist boho, an austerity disaster tourist, a dystopian science fiction author and is also the transtrender girlfriend of Oxford alumna Laurie Penny, notorious for infiltrating Milo Yiannopoulos' "Dangerous Faggot Tour",  who is herself an austerity disaster tourist. ContraPoints plugs Laurie's content on Twitter calling her "my favourite feminist". ContraPoints received an audience with Anita Sarkeesian only after he was vetted by Kathy Crotch who has a prior Feminist Frequency connection as the Feminist Frequency secretary.  Anita Sarkeesian has been onstage with Laurie Penny, Laurie in turn plugs Anita's  content on Twitter. Anita began referring to herself as an anarchist after her association to Laurie Penny and made a video about Emma Goldman. Kathy Crotch plugs Laurie's work in her articles. It's just this incestuous SJW clique of a hugbox echo chamber pushing each others' content.


----------



## Positron (Nov 5, 2018)

"Unscientific biologism"


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Nov 5, 2018)

“patriarchal birth assignment”....ok not sure how it’s patriarchal when 99.9999% of society lives perfectly happy as male or female.

That whole tweet is made up word salad and non sequitors.


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Nov 5, 2018)

Positron said:


> View attachment 585013
> "Unscientific biologism"



Miguel, it's your cock and balls, chromosomes, voice, facial characteristics and skeleton that chain you to masculinity.  You are a non-passing tranny.


----------

